# Beach Chic Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my another one brand nail art and this time I made beach chic nail design.

I used all Essence nail polishes   

I hope you like it!

Thank you!

Samantha Beauty


----------

